# Missing you all



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm missing you all

Missing my wine, missing my food , missing you 

But Alberts 25 pounds lighter , I don't weigh myself, it's not important 

For him it is , he shouldn't carry weight and cancer 

Scanned today, they have decided they need to do do a full CT Pet scan

As they have never found a single tumour 

We have found them all 

Hopefully it's Ok 

Can't wait to talk to talk to you all again 

Even you my Gemmy

But you can't see my post my babe 

A moment of weakness tonight

It's Friday I've cooked chicken , a Kentucky type, chips, salad, coleslaw , corn , onions 

Now onions, dressed in one part viniger, two parts water suger and salt

Really good with cabbage too

We learnt it in Croatia 

But I'm missing you and it will soon be Easter

Love you all

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad to hear from you. Sounds like the health kick is doing well. Wish I could say the same  Sorry to hear they have found another tumour and I hope its sorted quickly. Best wishes to Albert and Shadow of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey girl, glad you're back, been very quiet on here without you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm only back tonight 

16 days to go

That tumour was whipped out Barry 

One hell of a surgeon 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Lovely to hear from you!

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

May your God bless you and Albert X .......and Shadow of course

Good to hear from you


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi and bye Sandra - see you in 16 days!!

I've certainly missed your posts.

Good luck with the scan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sandra, see you in 16 days then, looking forward to that, missed your posts.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Missing you. Love to Albert. I bet if he wasn't so worried about the tumour he would be delighted at the new lighter self


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Sandra
Missed this thread yesterday!:frown2:
Good luck with the scan!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to have missed you Sandra, good luck with the scan Albert, big hugs Shadow.


----------

